# jungle warfare



## mcguin (May 22, 2008)

Hey peeps,
Ive been doing a bunch of searching and im confused on what exactly jw is considered...is it a ph clone like hdrol, etc.  or is it non hormonal non steroidal???  I was looking at buying some but want to know more about it...especially if its a ph clone...as i want to avoid that route...


----------



## workingatit43 (May 22, 2008)

They just recently switched to a different type but I am hearing that it still contains a mild steriod there has been a lot of debate on this


----------



## ZECH (May 22, 2008)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/90173-new-jungle-warfare.html


----------



## mcguin (May 27, 2008)

I still dont see a definitive answer, maybe someone can specify, is a PCT necessary while in warfare since it's not a ph, but rather just a test booster...?  Thanks guys


----------



## nni (May 27, 2008)

mcguin said:


> I still dont see a definitive answer, maybe someone can specify, is a PCT necessary while in warfare since it's not a ph, but rather just a test booster...?  Thanks guys



the problem is that you dont know what is in it.


----------



## mcguin (May 27, 2008)

I see what you're saying...if you were me, do you think I can get away without taking a pct?  I'm thinking about just winging it as silly as that might sound


----------



## nni (May 27, 2008)

mcguin said:


> I see what you're saying...if you were me, do you think I can get away without taking a pct?  I'm thinking about just winging it as silly as that might sound



if i were you, and you really wanted to take it, i would do it and then follow it with a bottle of activate xtreme.


----------



## workingatit43 (May 28, 2008)

I agree because of all the info about mild steriods being present or possibly present in this product I would follow with some type of pct such as activate xtreme or Post Cycle Support it is better to be safe than sorry


----------



## mcguin (May 28, 2008)

its very interesting how cloudy the information is regarding this supp...I've heard pretty mixed reviews on it, and from the talks of it, it sounds just like another PH clone...I just wish someone had THE answer regarding what exactly it is and what to expect etc.....but I do appreciate all your help!


----------



## nni (May 28, 2008)

mcguin said:


> its very interesting how cloudy the information is regarding this supp...I've heard pretty mixed reviews on it, and from the talks of it, it sounds just like another PH clone...I just wish someone had THE answer regarding what exactly it is and what to expect etc.....but I do appreciate all your help!



the answer is out there, it isnt a ph clone, it is a mild ph in a test bosting blend, it will shut you down and you will need a pct of sorts. i have seen bloodwork post cycle, and there was definite shutdown. now alri claims the new version is clean, but at first they claimed the old version was clean as well.

my suggestion if you take it, is take and follow it with actX or stoked or some combo thereof to be safe. worst case you have a milkd pct, best case its 8 weeks of test boosting.


----------



## ZECH (May 28, 2008)

With propriatary blends, you will never truely know what is in them.


----------



## nni (May 28, 2008)

dg806 said:


> With propriatary blends, you will never truely know what is in them.



the problem in this situation is that the true active was never listed.


----------



## mcguin (May 29, 2008)

Alright, well I should have the JW sometime today, in the meantime I'll order me some actx for a pct...I'll post some info once I start using it, let you know any results...thanks for your help and I hope this stuff works!


----------



## mcguin (Jun 2, 2008)

hey peeps!  so I'm starting my cycle of JW today as I just received it in the mail over the weekend.  Can anyone tell me if I have the new or old version of JW...I know there are two different colored pills one being blue and one being red...I received the red ones in the mail when I thought I was getting the blue ones...?


----------



## mcguin (Jun 3, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## foggia (Jun 3, 2008)

red pills would be the new formula


----------



## mcguin (Jun 3, 2008)

foggia said:


> red pills would be the new formula



Okay, Im sorry about this...I totally screwed up my question...The fact is my bottle says lean mass catalyst on it, the bottle tinting is red however the pills im taking are blue...with that being said I'm assuming then I was lucky enough to get the older bottle, and with that being said I suppose Im pretty much juicing it right now and there's no question I should have a pct planned. right?


----------



## reytech (Jun 3, 2008)

mcguin said:


> Okay, Im sorry about this...I totally screwed up my question...The fact is my bottle says lean mass catalyst on it, the bottle tinting is red however the pills im taking are blue...with that being said I'm assuming then I was lucky enough to get the older bottle, and with that being said I suppose Im pretty much juicing it right now and there's no question I should have a pct planned. right?



No. I think you got the new one.


----------



## mcguin (Jun 4, 2008)

I had emailed ALRI asking them about Jungle warfare, and mentioned the whole debate about JW acting as a ph/roid sort of supp...this is the response I received in case anyone's interested:

"Jungle Warfare is not a pro-hormone, it uses a metabolite of a naturally occurring aromatase inhibitor. The product doesn't cause HPTA suppression or testicular atrophy. JW will increase your free test levels and control the aromatization of the elevated test into estrogen. Elevated estrogen causes suppression of the HPTA because when your body senses elevated estrogen it will slow the production of testosterone to get estrogen levels under control. Some run JW and use Restore afterwards, it isn't absolutely necessary though due to the aforementioned reasons. PCT is necessary when your natural test levels are compromised. In this scenario you pull back the level of exogenous hormone (test or test derivative) and you are left with estrogen as your dominant hormone while your body tries to get it's test levels back to normal. PCT would be used in that case to control estrogen and support natural test production by stimulation of LH and HPTA function."


----------



## ZECH (Jun 4, 2008)

They would not tell you if it had something illegal in it!


----------



## mcguin (Jun 4, 2008)

Do you honestly think they're still using an "illegal" substance in it?  I've never done roids, I've taken H-drol before that was it...but I'm in day 5 and I still feel nothing with the JW.


----------



## lysimachus (Nov 14, 2010)

what are the ingderients in jungle warfare


----------



## VolcomX311 (Nov 22, 2010)

lysimachus said:


> what are the ingderients in jungle warfare


 
1) D-bol= 17a-methyl-17b-hydroxy-1,4-androstadien-3-one (1-dehydromethyltestosterone)

2) Boldenone= 1,4-androstadiene-3-one-17β-ol

3) Oral turinabol= 4-chloro-17?-hydroxy-17a-methylandrosta-1,4-dien-3-one (4-dehydromethyltestosterone)

4) ATD=1,4,6-androstratrien-3,17-dione

5) JW compound =17a-methyl-5a-dehydroetiocholane-4,6-dien-3-one-17-ol = 6-dehydromethyltestosterone (JW compound)

JW, not illegal steroids.  "JW = ADED = 6-dehydromethyltestosterone, which is 40% as androgenic and 60% as anabolic as methyltestosterone, mg per mg"


----------

